# Maybe a little over the top.



## PenWorks (Oct 10, 2006)

Okay, when was the last time you seen a fountain pen driving down the road? I bet, its been awhile  I think it definately gets the nib across, without going over the top.

What do you think ??


----------



## Penmonkey (Oct 10, 2006)

SWEET! That's so very SWEET!


----------



## gerryr (Oct 10, 2006)

First a new building with a great sign and now a customized vehicle?[:0]  I think you've been spending too much time in the sun.[]  Looks great and should definitely get attention.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 10, 2006)

That's cool Anthony!  But I didn't give you permission to use a picture of one of my pens on your car!


----------



## bca1313 (Oct 10, 2006)

Pretty cool


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 10, 2006)

It's going to be hard to hide from anyone in that. Of course the wife loves it.


----------



## chigdon (Oct 10, 2006)

I LOVE 'over the top'!  'Over the top' is awesome!!!!!


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />That's cool Anthony!  But I didn't give you permission to use a picture of one of my pens on your car!



I know I should have asked Jim, but this was the only pen in your album I liked []


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />It's going to be hard to hide from anyone in that.



Good point Gary, I guess there will be no more flippin butts out the window or birds in air. [:0]


----------



## vick (Oct 10, 2006)

Anthony you are a nut  []


----------



## Dario (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I had to ask my officemate what the last 3 words meant and... [:0][B)]


----------



## GBusardo (Oct 10, 2006)

> Good point Gary, I guess there will be no more flippin butts out the window or <b>birds in air</b>. [:0]



I had to ask my officemate what the last 3 words meant and... [:0][B)]
[/quote]

LOL  You mean the NJ state bird??? []

Great job on the vehicle, it looks SWEET!!


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 10, 2006)

It's certainly out there, Anthony![]


----------



## Marc Phillips (Oct 10, 2006)

That's awesome!


----------



## btboone (Oct 10, 2006)

Anything worth doing is worth overdoing.  [8D]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 10, 2006)

Over the TOP?
NAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
tastefully gaudy!
If ya got it flaunt it!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 10, 2006)

Dude, you need to wear a hat when you golf!!!!

[][]


----------



## johncrane (Oct 10, 2006)

G'Day Anthony your sure are getting your message A X .
l like it[]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 10, 2006)

Nothing says "Quality made in America...(pens)" better than a Honda []

Congrats Anthony on the total package...sign, building, car and best of all your great looking pens.
-Peter-
[]


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the comments [] 
Taistfully gaudy, a Nut, to much sun, I agree with all of it [] Cav, the scarey part is, I do wear a cap!
It did turn some heads today, but nobody followed me back to the store.

Peter, coming from Detroit, it killed me when I bought my first import, a Toyota Landcruiser in 91. I haven't bought American since.
But I think most Toyota's & Honda's are made here anyway. []


----------



## ashaw (Oct 10, 2006)

Anthony
That one sweet looking ride.  Good luck with your new location.


----------



## jeff (Oct 10, 2006)

> But I think most Toyota's & Honda's are made here anyway. []


Ohio is Honda country! The Element is built in East Liberty, Ohio.


----------



## woodmarc (Oct 10, 2006)

The only thing that is "over the top" just might be your skill as a pen artist. 

Nothing works like free advertising, and Just in time for the holidays!!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 10, 2006)

Great looking advertisment. Hope it bring lotsa business.


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 11, 2006)

Cool.  Keep us up to date on what kind of sales it produces.


----------



## Mudder (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey?

Are you married to Cinderella?

If your not then why the He77 are you driving around in a pumpkin for?






Like me; in years to come your probably going to be the crazy old dude sitting in the park talking to squirrels. []



It's a sweet looking ride, bet is turns heads.


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Oct 11, 2006)

LOL, looks like mine except for, you know, the huge pen.  Also mine is silver.  And yes, Elements are made in Ohio.


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />
> 
> 
> Like me; in years to come your probably going to be the crazy old dude sitting in the park talking to squirrels. []



Mudder, I already talk to squirrels [] I am heading up north this weekend with my .22 pistols and my squirrelanateor to have a conversation on why squirrels should carry life insurance [:0]


----------



## Jerryconn (Oct 11, 2006)

Anthony, you aren't going to sign the squirrels up first???


----------



## Mudder (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Mudder, I already talk to squirrels [] I am heading up north this weekend with my .22 pistols and my squirrelanateor to have a conversation on why squirrels should carry life insurance [:0]




Funny;

Your daughter told me that you couldn't hit a bullet with the side of a barn [:0]


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 11, 2006)

Mudder, I beg to differ with you, in all my hunting years here I have never come across squirrel & turkey hunters using pistols other than the Turchetta clan [] After all, one needs to give them cute little critters a sporting chance. [8D] The squirrelanateor is a custom Volquartsen and only used once they escape my wrath and scamper 50 feet up the tree and hide from me. []

And on another note, I know my daughter wouldn't talk about her daddy that way []


----------



## DWK5150 (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice looks good.  Now let the prank phone calls commence. [}]


----------



## Mudder (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Mudder, I beg to differ with you, in all my hunting years here I have never come across squirrel & turkey hunters using pistols other than the Turchetta clan []



Yea, yea......Sure, sure


You never hunted with me. I use a Howda pistol for dems pesky squirrels. Trouble is I never know if I got em because it they take a hit from the Howda there is nothing left to make stew from [^]


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 11, 2006)

I must admitt, I bought and traded a lot of firearms in my days, but I had to look up what a Howda was [:0]  At first, I thought you were playing some kind of Howdy Doody joke on me.  [] Maybe we should go hunting together []


----------



## Penmonkey (Oct 11, 2006)

I just use a ruger 10/22 and that works every time, without fail. And the best part was I only had to sell two pens to buy it.[]

Has your wife seen the car yet?[}]


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 11, 2006)

Or even better-----Is your wife's car next???????????[]


----------



## Mudder (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />I must admitt, I bought and traded a lot of firearms in my days, but I had to look up what a Howda was [:0]  At first, I thought you were playing some kind of Howdy Doody joke on me.  [] Maybe we should go hunting together []







Not something you would want to shoot too often.

.577 nitro express


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />Or even better-----Is your wife's car next???????????[]


Nope.....one pen mobile is enough in any household. []
Although....there are 4 more cars in the driveway []


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 14, 2006)

Great touch Anthony!


----------



## Ligget (Oct 14, 2006)

Looks great Anthony, hope it generates lots of sales cause it sure looks good.[]


----------

